# SR20DET and Belt Drive Fan



## toxsickcity (May 24, 2004)

Hi again guys...

Just a second question.

If I completely remove the belt drive fan in my sr20DET and replace with electric fans will I gain much in terms of hp and torque.

thanks


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you wont gain any power, but you will free up 1-3HP to the ground..maybe..


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

You'll remove rotating weight from the engine (similiar to installing a lighter flywheel or pullies) so it will rev a little easier and free up a small amount of hp (probably not enough to actually feel) but you will also have the benefit of eletric fans. The mechanical clutch fan is dependant on engine speed so it's probably working it's most efficently about halfway to redline and turning to slow below that and too fast above it to be really effective where as an eletric is always turning at it's optimal speed. I'm planning to install one in my 240 when I swap over the SR20 but I still need to measure my new radiator to see what size fan I actually need.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

id really only put one on if you are having heating problems. You need a thermostat for them to work correctly.


----------



## S13_Hero (Sep 15, 2007)

a quick question about SR20DET pullies.
will Megan Racing Underdrive pullies fit on the KA??


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

1) have you seen the date on this thread? I posted on this 3 years ago!!
2) if its designed for the SR, it won't fit on the KA


----------

